# Weightlifting.



## spylobster (Feb 23, 2015)

*I am a little curious about the people on this forum in terms of weight lifting what do they do?*

*weight/supps/diet/routine?*

Me personally:

265 LBS

Creatine,Whey/Meat heavy foods with Asian oriented dishes lots of white rice 

On upper body I do; incline,bench,lat pull downs,preacher curls, lawnmower pulls, skullcrushers( not all in one day of course but I always do incline and bench with a few of those supplementary lifts thrown into the mix)

Lower body; front squat, powercleans, leg press and sometimes popups.

*POST YOUR STATS*


----------



## spylobster (Feb 24, 2015)

I am sad no one has posted here yet 

also;


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah I weight lift. Started September 2013 and haven't been needing to quit yet. I'm kinda lost on all my numbers though, I just follow the increments on the plates. Like today my squat was 2.5/10/10/45/45--45/45/10/10/2.5, if you understand what I mean.

My weight gain has been slow though, but I am almost at 180lbs dry.

And I don't do "upper body day" or "legs day". Its ALWAYS "All Body" day for me when I go to the gym.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 24, 2015)

TrippinKahlua said:


> Yeah I weight lift. Started September 2013 and haven't been needing to quit yet. I'm kinda lost on all my numbers though, I just follow the increments on the plates. Like today my squat was 2.5/10/10/45/45--45/45/10/10/2.5, if you understand what I mean.
> 
> My weight gain has been slow though, but I am almost at 180lbs dry.
> 
> And I don't do "upper body day" or "legs day". Its ALWAYS "All Body" day for me when I go to the gym.


I think all body or increments is more of a preference.


----------



## Dormiebasne (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, I literally JUST got back into regularly lifting weights this year. I actually work out focusing on a different area of the body every day, interspersed with a few rest days. 

Weight: 150lbs (I'm 5'4", fuck off)
Supplements: I take whey protein so I don't have to get ALL of it from food, along with Optimum Nutrition's Gold Standard Pre-Workout . It's mostly the caffeine and the creatine that I consider useful in it.
Diet: Oatmeal (EVERY MORNING), along with eggs, sometimes. Then, if I'm working, I'll make a lunch of two Turkey-based hamburgers, Greek yogurt, and about 1.5 cups of cooked lentils (shit looks gross in a zip loc bag, refrigerated). When I get home (later on in the night, because I work late), I'll either make myself pasta or a tin or two of tuna and have a protein shake, if needed.
Routine (with primary exercises):
Sun: Rest
Mon: Shoulders, Trap (Arnold Press, Upright Row, Bent-over Lateral Raise, Shrugs)
Tues: *Legs, Calves and Abs (LEGG DAAAAYY aka hell on earth)* (Squats, Romanian Deadlifts, Calf Raises, Hanging Leg Raise, Crunches)
Wed: Rest
Thurs: Chest, Triceps (Incline Barbell Bench, Dumbbell Bench Press, Dips, Lying Triceps Extension)
Fri: Rest
Sat: Back, Biceps and Abs (Deadlift, Bent-over Row, Curls, Incline Curls, Preacher Curls, Crunches, Reverse Crunches)

I've only just been doing this since this year started and I've only really recently gotten my workouts codified properly, so...iunno, there are probably holes in this people could point out readily.


----------



## rocket (Feb 25, 2015)

LADY LIFTER REPORTING IN.  I am naturally a stick-thin piece of shit and about five years ago I got tired of it, so bulk bulk bulk is how Rocket gets it done and I sit pretty comfortably between 130-140.  I don't really follow a diet beyond "huge slab of some kind of protein + pile of green shit" every meal, a sport bottle of water a day, the occasional protein shake or Clif Builder bar, and the general rule to watch myself without being _that person_ when eating with other people.

Here's the routine I kinda slapped together a few months ago when I got bored with my old one, I dunno, it's really basic 3-day push/pull shit:

*Day 1 (Light weight)*
3x10 Hang Power Snatch
3x10 Squat
3x10 Seated Row
3x10 Bench Press
3x(fatigue) Hanging Leg Raises/Decline Crunches/whatever "core" shit I feel like doing

*Day 2 (Medium weight)*
3x8 Hang Clean
3x8 Pull-ups
3x8 Standing Shoulder Press
3x(fatigue) more core shit

*Day 3 (Heavy weight)*
3x5 Squat
3x5 Clean Pull/Shrugs
3x5 Push Press
3x5 Calf Raises
3x5 Good Mornings

On the days in-between I either run three miles or bike six, whichever I feel like, for a total of five active days and two rest.



Dormiebasne said:


> iunno, there are probably holes in this people could point out readily.



looks good to me but holy fuck squats and deads on the same day sounds like murder


----------



## spylobster (Feb 25, 2015)

rocket said:


> LADY LIFTER REPORTING IN.  I am naturally a stick-thin piece of shit and about five years ago I got tired of it, so bulk bulk bulk is how Rocket gets it done and I sit pretty comfortably between 130-140.  I don't really follow a diet beyond "huge slab of some kind of protein + pile of green shit" every meal, a sport bottle of water a day, the occasional protein shake or Clif Builder bar, and the general rule to watch myself without being _that person_ when eating with other people.
> 
> Here's the routine I kinda slapped together a few months ago when I got bored with my old one, I dunno, it's really basic 3-day push/pull shit:
> 
> ...


You seem very active, I hope you live to a 100.


----------



## Dormiebasne (Feb 25, 2015)

rocket said:


> looks good to me but holy fuck squats and deads on the same day sounds like murder


I'm really still trying to get the weight right and keep it safe, since I don't really have spotters or much equipment, so I have to squat with dumbbells and shit. It's not too difficult right now, but when I start getting heavier, the days after can be awful. Doing heavier weights with only a bench, a barbell and dumbbells is pretty complicated. I need to look into getting more equipment, since I plan on keeping myself at home. 1


----------



## spylobster (Feb 25, 2015)

Dormiebasne said:


> I'm really still trying to get the weight right and keep it safe, since I don't really have spotters or much equipment, so I have to squat with dumbbells and shit. It's not too difficult right now, but when I start getting heavier, the days after can be awful. Doing heavier weights with only a bench, a barbell and dumbbells is pretty complicated. I need to look into getting more equipment, since I plan on keeping myself at home. 1


Don't use clips, if emergency arises just sway to one side and the plates come off.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 25, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Don't use clips, if emergency arises just sway to one side and the plates come off.



And make myself look like a dumbass causing all the plates to make loud, crashing noises?


----------



## KingofManga420 (Feb 25, 2015)

TrippinKahlua said:


> And make myself look like a dumbass causing all the plates to make loud, crashing noises?


God knows you don't need those to make you look like a dumbass


----------



## OBAMATRON (Feb 25, 2015)

TrippinKahlua said:


> And make myself look like a dumbass causing all the plates to make loud, crashing noises?


People won't take you seriously unless you make some noise. Trust me.


----------



## Dormiebasne (Feb 25, 2015)

spylobster said:


> Don't use clips, if emergency arises just sway to one side and the plates come off.


Is that really safe, though? I mean, the plates could slide off while I'm NOT trying to do that.


----------



## buttsbuttsbutts (Feb 25, 2015)

SS+GOMAD

But seriously, just SS really shittily and with poor form.

And if you fail a bench there's always the roll of shame.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 25, 2015)

Dormiebasne said:


> Is that really safe, though? I mean, the plates could slide off while I'm NOT trying to do that.


I haven't used clips once. The weight creates enough friction. Unless your swinging it like a gorilla you are safe.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 26, 2015)

TrippinKahlua said:


> And make myself look like a dumbass causing all the plates to make loud, crashing noises?


That would be pretty self conscious caring what others think.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 26, 2015)

waynes world said:


> People won't take you seriously unless you make some noise. Trust me.


Or unless you smash power cleans when you drop the bar. Makes you the king of the gym (the tard)


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 26, 2015)

buttsbuttsbutts said:


> SS+GOMAD



The only problem with GOMAD for me is that Milk is _expensive_ where I live. $6-$7 a gallon a day just isn't there.


----------



## nad7155 (Feb 26, 2015)

I stick to the basic compound lifts, then throw in some accessory stuff.

Usually like this

Day 1.  Deadlift, barbell rows, then some dumbbell curls

Day 2. Overhead press, then a crap load of pushups

Day 3. Back squats, then maybe some pullups

Day 4. Bench press, some light dumbbell presses, barbell rows, curls


I also love to do power cleans. I suck at them, but they feel very satisfying.


----------



## MACH-IV (Feb 26, 2015)

buttsbuttsbutts said:


> SS+GOMAD
> 
> But seriously, just SS really shittily and with poor form.
> 
> And if you fail a bench there's always the roll of shame.


That's what I look like at the gym. I walk in, look in the mirror, flex for a bit, take a few selfies and walk out.


----------



## spylobster (Feb 26, 2015)

nad7155 said:


> I also love to do power cleans. I suck at them, but they feel very satisfying.


They can be fun if you are comfortable with them. For whatever reason I fear them, just bad form I guess makes it scary.


----------



## RecordStoreToughGuy (Mar 6, 2015)

I do a dumbbell routine, but I'm looking at upgrading to a machine so at the very least I have a lat bar and some greater range for serious work.

Right now I do a 3-day routine that hits legs, arms, back, chest and shoulders each day, but targets different areas. One day I do bench presses, the next I'll do dumbbell flys. Lunges Tuesday and squats Thursday, that sort of thing. It's a pretty comprehensive general fitness routine, but there are a lot of things I can't do without a machine (certain core workouts, the aforementioned lat pulls, that sort of thing).

As far as supplements and diets I go with a scoop of NoXplode about a half hour before I start, and a scoop of Muscle Milk after (although I haven't used it since I got the stomach flu). I'm doing about 80% paleo diet with lean pork, some chicken, and grass fed beef comprising most of the protein and supplementing that with green leafy vegetables like kale (ground pork/chicken + chopped kale + chopped artichoke hearts make pretty awesome burgers), and squash, okra, and bell pepper. Carbs are kept to a minimum but I do have the occasional beer, and the bread I get is made fresh at the farmer's market. Fortunately I have a world-class one near me so it's easy to stock up on quality food for low cost.

I'm enjoying the workouts, and see them as time I set aside for myself, when I can shut out the world for a bit and focus on lifting. Never thought I'd be into it, but there you go. I've been doing it since December, and I've lost an inch around my middle, gained .75 inches around my arms and chest, and 2.5 inches across my shoulders, so I think I'll stick with it.


----------



## Logia_Peter (Apr 3, 2015)

As far as supplements, I use a very neat pre-workout called Siege. I also use Whey Protein after my workout.

As far as workouts, I am starting a new routine with my personal trainer, one I hope I can stick to. Because if the rest of the days are anything like today, it'll be a really good plan.


----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Apr 4, 2015)

I do:
Monday:
Deadlifts, 70kg, 5 sets of 5.
Shrugs, 60kg, 5x5
Bent-over rows, 40kg, 5x5
Bench press, 36kg, 3x10


Thursday:
Deadlifts, 70kg, 5x5
Squats, 60kg, 3x10
Standing calf raises, 60kg, 3x10
Seated calf raises, 36kg, 3x10

Once I finally attach the leg extension thingy to my bench I'm going to replace the seated calf raises with leg extensions.

Saturday: 
Squats, 60kg, 3x10
Good mornings, 55kg, 3x10
Ab machine thingy, 3x10
Bench press, 36kg, 3x10

Occasionally I'll do some dumbbell flyes or some curls. Once I attach my lat pulldown to my bench I'll start using that too.
I keep trying to do overhead squats but I can't even do them with just the bar. 


Diet:

Nothing really specific. I'm trying to lose weight while maintaining as much muscle mass as I can, so I follow the following guidelines:

- Low calorie
- High protein
- Get enough of all the macronutrients
- Make tasty food so you don't get bored
- Don't starve myself
- Have regular treats for sanity's sake, but make sure they don't push my kilojoule intake too high

I do a fair bit of cardio too: cycling and swimming.

Since I've lost a lot of weight so far, I keep getting stronger, and I feel great with heaps of energy, I guess I'm doing something right.


----------



## spylobster (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi_I_Am_From_Page_6 said:


> Since I've lost a lot of weight so far, I keep getting stronger, and I feel great with heaps of energy, I guess I'm doing something right.


I remember a quote from scooby1961 was, there really is no best method of anything if it works for you just do it. Not exactly what he said but the idea is solid. Keep up your good work.


----------



## Logia_Peter (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh, as for my personal trainer, he has me doing 3 sets of 20 sit ups, 3 sets of 20 heel raises, and 3 sets of 20 heel touches every morning.

Man my core feels worked every day now.

Definitely worth it for abs, though.


----------



## spylobster (Apr 6, 2015)

Logia_Peter said:


> Definitely worth it for abs, though.


Do you have low belly fat? Because if there is nothing blocking them from showing then definitely stick to what he is saying for abs. But if you do have belly fat doing ab exercises wont get you abs it takes solid dieting and cardio. In fact if you have fat on your stomach and do abs your stomach will just look bigger


----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Aug 9, 2015)

I just hit 100kg (1RM) on my deadlift. It's my first 2 plate lift, and I am pretty damn happy.

As for my other progress:
Deadlift currently at 80kg for 5x5
Squat about to go to 70kg for 3x10
Bench press at 42.5kg for 3x10, probably will go to 45kg before too long.


----------



## tr4n (Aug 29, 2015)

You need to stop doing Clean & Jerk, Cleans... that shit is really bad for you. 

Only 4 lifts you need for a solid physique is: Deadlifts, Front squats, Dips and Chin ups.


----------



## Da Big Staw (Aug 29, 2015)

I lift 3-4x a week. But I dunno if i would call myself a bodybuilder. it's mostly to keep myself in shape for Grappling/Wrestling tournaments. I've noticed when i let my muscles get to big it's more of a hindrance at some point as it makes you gas out easier. 

I noticed some of you guys mention doing all body workouts every day instead of alternating upperbody/lower body like i do? Whats the advantage with this?


----------



## tr4n (Aug 30, 2015)

Da Big Staw said:


> I lift 3-4x a week. But I dunno if i would call myself a bodybuilder. it's mostly to keep myself in shape for Grappling/Wrestling tournaments. I've noticed when i let my muscles get to big it's more of a hindrance at some point as it makes you gas out easier.
> 
> I noticed some of you guys mention doing all body workouts every day instead of alternating upperbody/lower body like i do? Whats the advantage with this?



You should not do all body parts every day. You need to rest at least 2 days between training the same muscle group


----------



## nad7155 (Sep 2, 2015)

tr4n said:


> Only 4 lifts you need for a solid physique is: Deadlifts, Front squats, Dips and Chin ups.



What about strength?

No overhead press???

No barbell rows???


----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Sep 2, 2015)

tr4n said:


> You need to stop doing Clean & Jerk, Cleans... that shit is really bad for you.
> 
> Only 4 lifts you need for a solid physique is: Deadlifts, Front squats, Dips and Chin ups.


 Sometimes people have goals other than "get swole".


----------



## Logia_Peter (Sep 2, 2015)

Well, despite tr4n being a lolcow, I...I...

...must say, thank you for the advice, tr4n. I've been trying to get "swole" for a while now.


----------



## tr4n (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi I Am From Page 6 said:


> Sometimes people have goals other than "get swole".





nad7155 said:


> What about strength?
> 
> No overhead press???
> 
> No barbell rows???



I stated it was if u wanted to be jacked only using a few exercises.

For strength I do OHP, barbell rows, shrugs, flat and incline bench press, deadlift and variations of it, front squats..


----------

